# Bad case of DOMS



## David in WA (May 4, 2012)

I'm old enough to have known better (maybe the onset of senility?), but I thoroughly destroyed my quads Saturday on a tough hike in steep country. I've been riding 150-200 miles/week and was hoping that that would lessen the inevitable delayed onset muscle soreness that would result from this little misadventure. And now four days later I'm almost not grimacing with every step as the micro-tears in my quads are beginning to heal. 

My question is this: now that I've pissed away my last week of riding before this Sunday's hillclimb event (5000' in 18 mi.), would it be a good or a bad thing for me to get out and spin *before* the pain in my legs is gone? 

Go ahead, tell me I'm an idiot, but give me a physiologically-informed answer. 

Thanks.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sure, IME a ride will help with DOMS. Actually, a reasonably tough effort, not just an easy spin, seems to work best.

Also... cycling is not a good training regimen for hiking... but I guess you know that now.


----------



## David in WA (May 4, 2012)

Regarding training regimens, I knew it before. I simply pretended not to. I seem to do that sort of thing a lot. 

Thanks for the response. I went looking and found scholarship that said that exercise has no positive or negative effects on recovery from DOMS. So why the hell not.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I know how you feel. I had DOMS before a race and was concerned about it. I can’t say it affected my performance any (but that would have been a good excuse!). 

I did take a couple days off the bike and then settled back in with a couple of light to medium rides, prepared as usual the day before the race with a light effort for most of the ride and a few short but hard bursts tog et the juices flowing and make sure my legs would remain on my body. I don’t race a lot but did pretty much as well as usual in that one and didn’t feel any more terribleness than I commonly do afterwards – and it was a hard effort for me for that race. 

Once the race started I completely forgot about the DOMS.


----------



## David in WA (May 4, 2012)

Makes sense. I got out for a short, spinny-brisk ride yesterday evening with my wife (my legs were still pretty sore walking around). I remarked to her, about 3/4 through the ride, that I hadn't been that comfortable in four days. A temporary analgesic effect kicked in once I was warmed up. Apparently, DOMS has especially to do with eccentric muscle work--with smoothing out a motion or slowing down a load--and a smooth pedal stroke felt good to the legs. 

Good to know I probably won't be suffering much more on Sunday than I otherwise would. It's not a race, but I'd like to enjoy logging a semi-non-shameful time.


----------

